# Spook and super spook for trout



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually use a top water mirror lure with a mullet pattern. What color spooks are you guys using? I keep hearing so much about them so I have to try it out.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

I always used one with the white or chrome bottom to give it flash like a real fish would


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The saltwater bone colored that they sell at Academy. I also like the white with a red head. I've also caught some on dark colors when in very clear water. Overall, I think that most colors will do well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bone always seems to work well in any water condition


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks guys I think I'm gonna head over to academy and pick some up. Gotta love top water fishing.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

BONE AND CHROME!!! I have found that the H2o series baits by Academy are really good baits. Second to the bone and chrome would have to be pink and silver.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Spook Jr.....Black head, yellow body:thumbsup:


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

i like bone the best, but i prefer the bomber badonkadonk grey and silver


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Clear works well also


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spooks*

I like to use a all bone color for most situations, but will take a blue/black top when the mullet are running. JMHO C2


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

If you can find some old spooks, garage sales, flea marckets whatever...Heddon used a bone colored primer on thier spook lures back in the day, use some 400 grit sand paper to sand off the old finish, smooth it off with some 600 grit, tweak with colors of your choice or leave as is..spray some good matt finish clear coat on it, top it off with some new #2 trebles, and there you go,....that natural bone finish has be a good'en for me...


----------



## cturner (Jul 12, 2012)

A local guide I used to fish with always said "colors are for fishermen, not fish". Not sure if I 100% buy that, but I've had great success with Spook Jrs of all colors.


----------

